# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Reasonable costs for lilydale toppings driveway

## auscooke

Being new to the renovation game thought I would ask the advice of experts.  Am currently getting quotes for a lilydale topping driveway of arounds 100m2 layed on level land.  Does anyone have an approximate idea of what lilydale toppings should cost to supply and install per meter 
Thanks

----------


## Planned LScape

Depending on excavation I would say that laying a 75mm base of crushed rock (compacted) then a 50mm layer of Lilydale would be around the $850 mark, for materials only.  
Add another $600-650 or so with machine and labour to install it, I'd imagine would take only a few hours id straight foreward....of course there are variables involved such as if spoil needs to be taken away, extra excavation etc.

----------


## Terrian

> Being new to the renovation game thought I would ask the advice of experts.  Am currently getting quotes for a lilydale topping driveway of arounds 100m2 layed on level land.  Does anyone have an approximate idea of what lilydale toppings should cost to supply and install per meter 
> Thanks

  somewhere around the $1500 mark, depending on a number of things, access, what the current ground is like (is it an existing crushed rock driveway for example)  Fultons G.S would not be too far from you, check them for what they charge for crushed rock (20mm) & toppings. 
Who are you getting quotes from ?

----------


## auscooke

Thanks for the reply.  The job in question is actually in Anglesea which is a touch far from Fultons.  Quote I have received (from a recommended Landscaper) is around $2000 which appears reasonable based on your feedback

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

The topping itself is $86m3 ..... picked up some on Monday!

----------


## Terrian

> The topping itself is $86m3 ..... picked up some on Monday!

  
yes, well, lilydale to the geelong area would add quite a bit per m3 in transport costs. 
Around the $70 per m3 is more the cost around this neck of the woods.

----------


## rsser

The stuff is relatively cheap for a drive surface but is a pain because you trek it into the house.  I have two acquaintances who've dug theirs up for this reason.  Sorry to rain on your parade as the Seppos say.

----------


## Terrian

> The stuff is relatively cheap for a drive surface but is a pain because you trek it into the house.  I have two acquaintances who've dug theirs up for this reason.  Sorry to rain on your parade as the Seppos say.

  they haven't heard of doormats  :Smilie:  
We do not get any toppings in the house, mind you, the drive has been down for 15+ years, have yet to top it up, probably wont, more likely to concrete the drive some time in the future  :Smilie:

----------


## rsser

I've prepped for the toppings but am holding off for the moment. 
Could add some cement powder to the common walking zones and hose it in.

----------


## mirz

> I've prepped for the toppings but am holding off for the moment. 
> Could add some cement powder to the common walking zones and hose it in.

  
are you planning this for main driveway or some pathway in lawn?  
not sure if Lillydale will do that good in main driveway  :Confused:

----------


## rsser

Main drive.  Bit of a slope.  Reckon it won't hold?

----------


## Terrian

> are you planning this for main driveway or some pathway in lawn?  
> not sure if Lillydale will do that good in main driveway

  lilydale toppings is fine for main driveways, could ask the supplier to mix a bag or two of cement per m3 through the toppings for you if you are worried about it though.   

> Main drive.  Bit of a slope.  Reckon it won't hold?

   ok, here is my very poorly maintained sloping lilydale toppings driveway, yeah yeah, I hit the weeds with weed killer, and at some stage I will scrape them, but note how steep the drive is, and  this drive has not been topped up or scraped for about 15 years

----------


## mirz

looks very solid for 15 years old driveway

----------


## rsser

Thanks for the post.

----------


## Ivan in Oz

G'day Guys, 
What do you Ppl call " Lilydale "? 
I hope to be putting in a Driveway and would be considering Decomposed Granite over Road Base. 
Ta.

----------


## Sturdee

> G'day Guys, 
> What do you Ppl call " Lilydale "? 
> I hope to be putting in a Driveway and would be considering Decomposed Granite over Road Base. 
> Ta.

  Lilydale topping is  crushed lime stone, spread loose by shovel and then rolled in and compacted and after wetting it settles as hard as concrete.  
But it can easily be dug up with a pick (eg. to get at or install a drain) and relaid again. I have used it extensively in my garden for paths and it is easily maintained and very durable. 
BTW I used crushed rock as a base at that is cheaper. 
Peter.

----------


## Terrian

> looks very solid for 15 years old driveway

  oh, it is solid alright, I have had 22t tandem trucks up and down the drive, bobcats, 4t excavators, back hoes... no damage to the drive at all (that couldn't be fixed with a quick rake over) , and it is more than 15 years old, it looked at least 5 years old before we bought the place about 15 years ago  :Smilie:

----------


## tourgy

Sorry for dragging up a bit of an old post. I am thinking of using some of these Lillydale toppings in some garden beds at the front of the house that have died off and nothing is living there any more. 
This soil is quite loose and the neighbourhood cats have made it their toilet which is shitting me to tears. 
Would it be ok to lay lillydale toppings on loose soil? Or does it need some sort of base? I was hoping to do this as cheap as possible and was wondering if I could lay the thick black plastic down them put the toppings on that?  
I am thinking of doing this to the whole front yard as the "lawn" has started to die of dramatically over the last year. The above mentioned areas are a priority though as I have had enough of the catshit.

----------


## rsser

Should work OK. 
If you were using it for bearing loads you'd need to pack it down, but not when using it essentially as mulch.  But put weed mat underneath, not plastic.

----------


## Ashwood

Hi Terrian,
That looks & sounds solid indeed. Would you have any idea how deep the lilydale toppings is? I have a sloping driveway & was going to get it concreted but costs a bomb and am considering cheaper alternatives. Cheers, Ashwood.

----------


## Terrian

> Hi Terrian,
> That looks & sounds solid indeed. Would you have any idea how deep the lilydale toppings is? I have a sloping driveway & was going to get it concreted but costs a bomb and am considering cheaper alternatives. Cheers, Ashwood.

  I would be guessing that it is at least 125mm thick.
Those very heavy rains we had a few months back washed a channel about 125mm deep into the drive, what was exposed was.....  more toppings  :Smilie:   It could be 3 foot thick for all I know. 
Generally 100mm thick is fine, get some cement mixed through it at the garden supplies (40kg per cubic meter), spread it out, rake it (with the rake upside down!!!) to get reid of high / low spots, a light spray of water, roll it, leave it for a couple for days if you can, result is rock hard surface

----------


## Terrian

> Sorry for dragging up a bit of an old post. I am thinking of using some of these Lillydale toppings in some garden beds at the front of the house that have died off and nothing is living there any more.
>  This soil is quite loose and the neighbourhood cats have made it their toilet which is shitting me to tears.

  stamp the soil down as much as you can, spread the toppings, try for about 50 - 75mm thick, should be fine.

----------

